# This HAS TO STOP! Now a 1960 Raleigh Sports w/Dnohub



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

Well, Happy 66th Birthday to me! Yes, today is my birthday...and I picked up a 100% original 1960 Raleigh Sports with Dynohub and locking fork (_but without a key_)! 

This is the first time I've ever seen one in this color in the flesh. And it even came with an incredibly loud horn that will scare anything away in my path once I get the bike roadworthy (but I'm sure it will be removed anyway, lol).

Photos are as found and taken, once again, in my driveway before my ritual cleaning begins. Only the front tube appears to need replacing for now to roll it around so that will be on the list. Missing, sadly, is the pump to go along with it. Otherwise it's all there from 1960 (as the Dynohub and rear hub indicate).

So, a very good birthday indeed!!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

And a few more. Rust on the front rim almost comes off with your finger.


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

------

Verily, it must be clear to all that our friend Don Federico is suffering from stage four heronitis.  He definitely has the dreaded aggressive form of the illness which can carry a person off in short order.  Medical intervention needed STAT!  

---

Fred, we all know you'll have this new find looking positively showroom in two shakes of a lamb's tail.  

BTW -   Happy Birthday LXVI!  

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

I feel like I'm going to start speaking with an English accent pretty soon...


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

HARPO said:


> I feel like I'm going to start speaking with an English accent pretty soon...




-----

Just so long as it is not Isle of Dogs or Whitechapel!    



-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

A few more Before shots...


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

-----

think I spotted a ding on the stern mudguard...perhaps you should ask for a refund!    

you informed us you did not get the key for the steering lock but you did not mention if it be locked or unlocked.

-----


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 28, 2018)

Beautiful bike! Great birthday treat. If I'm not mistaken it looks like a 23" frame? Very nice


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> think I spotted a ding on the stern mudguard...perhaps you should ask for a refund!
> 
> ...




@juvela  A few dings, Roger. One on each fender also, but thankfully minor. As far as the fork, it's unlocked.

BTW...bike is from my local Craigslist. It was placed on there back in February at $499, I contacted him and made a much lower offer which wasn't accepted and I thanked him anyway. A week later it was off the listing.
Last week it reappears once  again at the same price...same seller (who was NOT the original owner but said it had been sitting in an old mans house for 40 years so I think he got it for free)...who remembers me. He said he wants to give it to a good home, so I sent him some photos of my 3-speeds and he knows I'm sincere. I offer him $200 and he accepts, so we make today the day for me to pick it up at his automotive repair shop.

The bike is very dirty, and I see that now a piece of the saddle, fairly dried out, is missing, along with a rear fender ding he said happened recently. (Light works, which was a big thing I had hoped for). I said that $200 is more than I wanted to spend with the dings and dried out saddle, so I asked if he'd accept less. He said yes, and said $175. I said make it $150 and I'll take it home right now. He said yes so quickly I couldn't believe it. He was happy, I was happy. What a great day!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Beautiful bike! Great birthday treat. If I'm not mistaken it looks like a 23" frame? Very nice




Yes, 23'' it is! 
So far just a quick wipe down, and I can't believe how incredible the condition of the paint and decals are!


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

-----

Hello again birthday lad!  

Wonder if it has occurred to you that the klaxon is worthy o' thine namesake.   

Noted presence of BB lubrication port.  As I am a non wading bird expert, can you tell me the year this feature disappears?

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello again birthday lad!
> 
> ...




I have no idea as to when the BB port was taken out of existence on the Raleigh's. Maybe mine is the last year, who knows. Another cost saving feature, I'm sure, to keep the Pence down. :eek: Maybe @SirMike1983 knows?...

And yes...maybe I'll have to do a "Harpo" and leave the Condor horn on there.


----------



## slowride (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi guys, 

My '63 sports has bb oil port but my '65 does not. Here's my all original '65 (only tires replaced) which also has locking fork (it was stand alone option for year or so). I believe it's the same color as yours! Happy birthday !  Steve


----------



## slowride (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry forgot... Sheldon brown says that brochure was between '63 and '65...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2018)

On the new ride, and


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2018)

Just noticed something. The rear reflector on my bike has a black outer casing like all of my Rudge bikes, not the white (cream) like all the Raleigh's usually do. Something they did because this was a high end Sports?


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

-----

I've got it!

With regards to Fred's embarrassment of heronic riches I think we should find him a flashing neon sign to mount on the front of his residence saying "Teeside Industries Here" or somesuch.  And below that a cloth banner proclaiming "WE SPEAK HERON."

Oops, he might not be able to get approval for such a thing from Longobardi...  


-----


----------



## slowride (Jun 28, 2018)

I don't think so. I have two '63 sports . One Deluxe with dynohub lighting set and one standard sports . They both have white rear reflector housings. All bikes I have seen from 1950s have black housings and all bikes I've seen have from 1962 and later had white.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's the CONDOR horn I removed from the bike. I'm assuming that this would be a dealer installed item from when the bike was originally purchased new. All the ones I've seen have the round rubber bulb, not the shape this one has.


----------



## juvela (Jun 29, 2018)

-----

Interesting how the bends look like a miniature french horn or tuba.

You've really got her shined up there Fred!   

Have not seen another with this bulb shape.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 29, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Interesting how the bends look like a miniature french horn or tuba.
> 
> ...




Lol...just wiped the horn down before I removed it to begin a general cleaning. Wait until it gets polished!

Ah, the dirt and grime really do hide all sins!
More scratches, dings and gouges are now appearing, and the rear tire is a Michelin, not an original Dunlop like the front. Rear rim shows where a screwdriver was apparently used to remove the original tire (_instead of using just your hands or a plastic lever_) and put a _slight_ bend in two spots. Annoying.

On the good side, the decals, chrome and paint are in remarkable condition as is the pinstriping. There are tiny spots, though, of some type of splattered pale yellow paint that I'll need to remove ever so gently. No biggie. Just more work.


----------



## juvela (Jun 29, 2018)

-----

wrt rim blips -

the Bicycle Research rim pliers work just great!  



 



...or one can fashion a similar instrument for themselves by adapting a garlic press or channel lock.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 29, 2018)

HARPO said:


> Lol...just wiped the horn down before I removed it to begin a general cleaning. Wait until it gets polished!
> 
> Ah, the dirt and grime really do hide all sins!
> More scratches, dings and gouges are now appearing, and the rear tire is a Michelin, not an original Dunlop like the front. Rear rim shows where a screwdriver was apparently used to remove the original tire (_instead of using just your hands or a plastic lever_) and put a _slight_ bend in two spots. Annoying.
> ...



I'm sure a good locksmith can solve your key dilemma


----------



## HARPO (Jun 29, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm sure a good locksmith can solve your key dilemma




No dilemma. I'm not in a rush to get one made. Last on the list of things to do to the bike, actually.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 30, 2018)

Cleanup continues, and dating on both the Dynohub and Sturmey-Archer is 8 60. Since I have a spare set of tires, I'll replace those along with a fresh set of tubes.



 

 View attachment 831820


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 30, 2018)

The late 1950s and very early 1960s seem to have produced a number of different paint schemes (some with darts; different colors; different equipment). It's also the end of the line for some of the older construction methods. The merger between Raleigh/TI/BCC also marked the beginning of the period when a gradual cheapening of Raleigh's production costs took place. This was slow at first, but by the early 1970s, you definitely see cost cutting compared to the late 1950s or early 1960s. 

The front fork is a pretty good example: the "old" type construction of the fork involved circular dropouts being brazed into the round blade ends (one of your pictures shows this). If you compare that to a later (more common) fork from Raleigh - a slice was made in the blade ends and flat stamped drops were brazed into place. Both methods work, but the newer method was cheaper and faster.

Old:




New:




The rims also got cheapened a bit - the 1950s and early 60s rims tend to clean up and last better than the later ones. 

This bike is from the tail end of Raleigh's post-war "best years", before the cost-cutting really took hold in the 1960s.

For a key, try http://www.steveslockshop.com/

If the rim bends are not too large, a simple adjustable wrench with a couple plywood blocks and some care can fix it.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks @SirMike1983. I know that the chrome was cheaper on the 70's rims, but I believe with one exception. The 28''  DL-1/Tourist models. They feel like a better quality chrome was applied and certainly look like a deeper layer.
Here are before and after shots of my 72'. Never did I ever believe that this would clean up (_neither did the seller, which is why I only paid $65 for the bike_).


----------



## HARPO (Jul 1, 2018)

Cleaning up nicely...but I think I'll hold off on changing the rear tire for a while. It holds air just fine, and looks like a bear to remove the chain guard.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 4, 2018)

Almost done...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2018)

Took it for a ride and I love it! Shifts and brakes smoothly...as it should!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 8, 2018)

Well, I saw your title and stopping was the main thing on my mind  It has to stop.

That's a swell bike!


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2018)

HAPPY B DAY !  I like the classic look of the Raleigh.Great B Day present to yourself.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 9, 2018)

I found one of those condor horns a while back without the bulb. Thanks for posting this shot and giving me some idea of age. They are LOUD!

I have a couple nieghbors with 50s Raleighs in their basements. I'm going to show one of them your bike and see if I can get them to get out and ride. 

Gary


----------



## HARPO (Aug 16, 2018)

I just picked up this 1972 Sports yesterday...


----------

